# who will win the sec championship this year? take your pic



## lowery94 (Jun 24, 2011)

ok. who do you think will be playing in/winning the sec championship this year??


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 24, 2011)

i think it will be either LSU or Bama.
But they will have to beat a very much improved Georgia in the dome to win it.

i beleive LSU is prob the best team in the conference (and i hate saying that).


----------



## david w. (Jun 24, 2011)

Go DAWGS!!


----------



## lowery94 (Jun 24, 2011)

well its gunna be a good year. im prayin for auburn.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 24, 2011)

Miss. St. Or Vandy!


----------



## rex upshaw (Jun 24, 2011)

no clue.


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 24, 2011)

UF vs LSU, Gators in an upset.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 24, 2011)

I believe it's LSU's year again, but who knows it's the SEC.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

LSU.... but I'm a little biased.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 24, 2011)

War Eagle!


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 24, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> UF vs LSU, Gators in an upset.



If Florida makes it that far LSU curises.

No matter who goes from the east, they probably get a skull dragging from LSU.


----------



## Crimson (Jun 24, 2011)

UGA vs Bama.  Bama wins


----------



## lilburnjoe (Jun 24, 2011)

Cocks. Coach Visor is due !


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If Florida makes it that far LSU curises.
> 
> No matter who goes from the east, they probably get a skull dragging from LSU.





nope,...BAMA will be there to mop up the SECC this year, primarily because we get the hat at home.


----------



## beretta (Jun 24, 2011)

lilburnjoe said:


> Cocks. Coach Visor is due !



I hope so!


----------



## sandhillmike (Jun 24, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> If Florida makes it that far LSU curises.
> 
> No matter who goes from the east, they probably get a skull dragging from LSU.



Gators have as much chance as anyone in the East, pretty down year again. But maybe after 12 games the new system will be clicking. Sure, it would be an upset, no matter who wins the West.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 24, 2011)

Very difficult to pick this year.

LSU - Everyones pick but they still have a basket case for a coach.  Not sure he can keep from losing it and they really have no QB.  Defense will win it for them if they win

Arkansas - This will be their best chance they have had.  If they can out score everyone like we did last year and get some breaks, they could have a chance

Alabama - After seeing them underachieve so bad last year and seeing how they have fallen on their faces some, other than 09, in the past years.  Who knows what they will do.   They have the tools but not sure if they can put it together.

Auburn - No legitimate chance with our schedule and lack of experience.   Our best finish could be 8-4 but 7-5 is more likely

Georgia - I just really doubt they have the offense to win it.  The way they have fallen on their faces the past few years, its hard to believe they can just turn it around

USCe - History says they cant win it.  Not sure they have the confidence they can win.   A good bit of talent but the QB position could be the Achilles heel once again

Tennessee - Still recovering

Florida - Brand new everything.  Though their division is weak again, they wont beat a West team in the championship...  Tools - Yes.   Experience - No

So, by my account, nobody will win.  LOL.  

At this point, I dont think there is a leader..


----------



## maker4life (Jun 24, 2011)

Kentucky !!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 24, 2011)

My thoughts are the SEC is going to be a very strong conference this year, both East and West. 
In the East:
USC, UF, and UGA are my front-runners with a slight nod going to USCe. UGA has a solid foundation and the tools to make it worth if they don't implode. Florida will be a good team but i think they stumble a couple of times. South Carolina didn't lose many tools from their arsenal last year and if they can stay consistent, they win the East.
In the West:
Bama, LSU, Ark have to be the favorites. As much as it pains me to say, I think LSU will pull it out. Bama has an excellent LB corp and defensive secondary, but i'm worried about the DL. Jesse Williams apparently will not be the next Mt. Cody. Two new QB's fighting for the starting position may or may not be a good thing. Overall, they will have to play and stay hungry to win it all.
LSU appears to have a QB this year, something they were missing last year. Strong team and i hate it.
Arkansas is my sleeper to beat in the West. They were a force last year and had their chances to win in every game. I think they are strong again this year.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 24, 2011)

BAMA's defense will be fine, better than last year's squad.
It will all come down as it often does to the OL play.
We've got LSU and ARKY at home, + for us.
Miss. St will want some payback at their place,...but I think BAMA will Roll.
I do not think that complacency will be an issue this year at all, the horses are in the gate, and with everything that has happened in T-town, focus should not be an issue.
The west is pretty darned balanced this year, but for the first time in a while, the schedule favors BAMA.
ROLL TIDE!


----------



## westcobbdog (Jun 24, 2011)

Bama's defense and running game will win it..but they got no proven qb and that could bite them!


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 24, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> nope,...BAMA will be there to mop up the SECC this year, primarily because we get the hat at home.



Getting LSU at home is no real advantage to Bama because in the overall series history the visiting team usually wins the game. And most of them are close scoring games.

That being said, Les Miles is 4-2 against Bama in his tenure. 
2005 16-13 W Tuscaloosa
2006 28-14 W Baton Rouge
2007 41-34 W Tuscaloosa
2008 21-27 L Baton Rouge
2009 15-24 L Tuscaloosa
2010 24-21 W Baton Rouge


And no matter what you Bammers think, LSU has the more complete and stronger team. 

See ya on November 5th.


----------



## Bhrama (Jun 24, 2011)

It's Bama's to lose.


----------



## gin house (Jun 24, 2011)

I'll take usc in the east and arkansas in the west with arky taking it all.  The best wr unit in the country, best rb in the sec, a very good but young qb and a defense that is better than given credit for.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jun 25, 2011)

USC LSU and LSU wins.  Could be BAMA too.


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 25, 2011)

You heard it here first ... DAWGS gonna spank that hiney.  (A man can dream!)


----------



## Arrow3 (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm gonna say bama in the west and who knows from the east....bama wins it all in Atlanta ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

MudDucker said:


> You heard it here first ... DAWGS gonna spank that hiney.  (A man can dream!)


At least your an optimist. I have to give you props for that.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Gators have as much chance as anyone in the East, pretty down year again. But maybe after 12 games the new system will be clicking. Sure, it would be an upset, no matter who wins the West.



Agreed.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2011)

If USC can handle all the attention they are getting I'll be real surprised.  

I don't get why Arkansas is getting so much hype after losing Mallet.  Coming in a s a backup and actually being the guy are two entirely different things.  They maight be good but I'm not buying it just because "that's what they say."  I'm gonna have to see it.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Very difficult to pick this year.
> 
> LSU - Everyones pick but they still have a basket case for a coach.  Not sure he can keep from losing it and they really have no QB.  Defense will win it for them if they win
> 
> ...



True.  But that basket case was born with horse shoe up his rear end or something.  That man is so lucky that it is just about too much to be believed.  He could fall in a barrel full of crap and come out with an apple in his mouth.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 25, 2011)

*I like apples and horseshoes...*



South GA Dawg said:


> True.  But that basket case was born with horse shoe up his rear end or something.  That man is so lucky that it is just about too much to be believed.  He could fall in a barrel full of crap and come out with an apple in his mouth.



Like him or not, Les Miles has a .785 winning percentage the past six seasons that he has coached LSU. That's even better than Saban's record there. 

He's 4-2 against Auburn, 4-2 against Bama, 3-1 against UT, and 3-3 against Florida. Along with a 5-1 bowl record to boot. 

So as goofy or as lucky as you might think he is... the bottom line is that the man knows how to win games. And that's all that matters to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Like him or not, Les Miles has a .785 winning percentage the past six seasons that he has coached LSU.
> 
> He's 4-2 against Auburn, 4-2 against Bama, 3-1 against UT, and 3-3 against Florida. Along with a 5-1 bowl record to boot.
> 
> So as goofy or as lucky as you might think he is... the bottom line is that the man knows how to win games. And that's all that matters to me.



So what's your mantra going to be in two years when he is batting .500, Ol' Red?


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what's your mantra going to be in two years when he is batting .500, Ol' Red?



That he'll be 6-2 against Bama by then and you'll be looking for another coach


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> That he'll be 6-2 against Bama by then and you'll be looking for another coach


You are obviously suffering from indigestion as the result of eating too many corndogs in one night.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Like him or not, Les Miles has a .785 winning percentage the past six seasons that he has coached LSU. That's even better than Saban's record there.
> 
> He's 4-2 against Auburn, 4-2 against Bama, 3-1 against UT, and 3-3 against Florida. Along with a 5-1 bowl record to boot.
> 
> So as goofy or as lucky as you might think he is... the bottom line is that the man knows how to win games. And that's all that matters to me.



Exactly.  Who cares whether it is luck or how weird he is?  He wins.  Nobody can dispute that.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> True.  But that basket case was born with horse shoe up his rear end or something.  That man is so lucky that it is just about too much to be believed.  He could fall in a barrel full of crap and come out with an apple in his mouth.



I agree but Les has profited from locking down all the great talent in the state by default.  That is not happening any more.  Some of the better talent is moving on.

And for the lucky horseshoe,, eventually that has to run out.   

I really think he is a good coach, he just gets stupid sometimes at the wrong time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I agree but Les has profited from locking down all the great talent in the state by default.  That is not happening any more.  Some of the better talent is moving on.
> 
> And for the lucky horseshoe,, eventually that has to run out.
> 
> I really think he is a good coach, he just gets stupid sometimes at the wrong time.


I on the other hand think he is a really lucky, stupid coach, that were he to lose a few key staff members, would be exposed for what he is.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 25, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Getting LSU at home is no real advantage to Bama because in the overall series history the visiting team usually wins the game. And most of them are close scoring games.
> 
> That being said, Les Miles is 4-2 against Bama in his tenure.
> 2005 16-13 W Tuscaloosa
> ...



what's his record vs. Saban?
...and if you discount Saban's first year with half a team?


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I on the other hand think he is a really lucky, stupid coach, that were he to lose a few key staff members, would be exposed for what he is.



Some Head Coaches are made by their assistants,...some assistants are made by their Head Coaches...

I'll give Myles some credit, he's a "players coach"...we'll see this season should be a good un


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 25, 2011)

UGA will win it with one or two losses, and the media will say the SEC had an off year, and UGA won't get a shot at the NC.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> UGA will win it with one or two losses, and the media will say the SEC had an off year, and UGA won't get a shot at the NC.



I'm thinking Spurrier will be the spoiler for UGA again this year. He is relevant.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> UGA will win it with one or two losses, and the media will say the SEC had an off year, and UGA won't get a shot at the NC.



This.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 25, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I on the other hand think he is a really lucky, stupid coach, that were he to lose a few key staff members, would be exposed for what he is.



Chavis?


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 25, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> UGA will win it with one or two losses, and the media will say the SEC had an off year, and UGA won't get a shot at the NC.



No, UGA will be close (not really my prediction) and UGA fans will be barking mad, then the following year be ranked number 1 and fall flat on their face. See 2007-08 season where they was not deserving of the number 1 ranking.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 25, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> No, UGA will be close (not really my prediction) and UGA fans will be barking mad, then the following year be ranked number 1 and fall flat on their face. See 2007-08 season where they was not deserving of the number 1 ranking.



If they come up short again Richt will make the move to a div II school and DD will come in from Tenn. and be the new HC at UGA.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> No, UGA will be close (not really my prediction) and UGA fans will be barking mad, then the following year be ranked number 1 and fall flat on their face. See 2007-08 season where they was not deserving of the number 1 ranking.



Tennessee.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> This.



SGD, just interested.  What changes have happened in Athens that makes you guys think UGA will turn it around this year?  After losing the best weapon they had and no real changes going on?

I was high on UGA last year and they let me down.  I really cant see any magic from last year.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 25, 2011)

If Carolina stays healthy look for us to be competitive- the Jawja game will set the tone for our season.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 25, 2011)

Bama beats USCe
USCe has most of their key players back but UGA has the schedule to win the east , so it should be close.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 25, 2011)

Having the schedule and having the players is another.  Unless Jawja has some underclassmen step up i dont see them taking the east.  Its Florida and Carolina just like in baseball.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> SGD, just interested.  What changes have happened in Athens that makes you guys think UGA will turn it around this year?  After losing the best weapon they had and no real changes going on?
> 
> I was high on UGA last year and they let me down.  I really cant see any magic from last year.



Should have known I'd have to explain myself.

You're not focusing on the part of his post that I focused on.

If we made a run, and I'm not saying that we will, but if we did, it would be our luck that that would happen.

I could go on about how everybody doesn't like us and doesn't want to see us succeed but none of that really matters to me.  Just saying that would be our luck.

But with our schedule, crazier things have happened.

But yall are probably all safe from that for another year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Having the schedule and having the players is another.  Unless Jawja has some underclassmen step up i dont see them taking the east.  Its Florida and Carolina just like in baseball.



I don't see the east as being any less wide open than it was last year.

Like i said inanother post, it's going to be interesting to see how SC reacts to being favored and expected to win. 

I personally don't buy it but we'll see soon enough.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Should have known I'd have to explain myself.
> 
> You're not focusing on the part of his post that I focused on.
> 
> ...



I was a big believer last year.  Your schedule was tougher last year for sure.   You have the schedule.  My fear is receivers and a solid running game for UGA.  I bet the defense will be fine.   I dont think it has to be great in the East to win it...   

I still say the first game is crucial.  Even though it is not a conference game, it will set the stage for UGA against good teams for the year.  If you guys can handle Boise well, it will give some of the younger players and some of the guys who fell flat last year some much needed confidence.  You will need that against the Gators and USCe


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 25, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I was a big believer last year.  Your schedule was tougher last year for sure.   You have the schedule.  My fear is receivers and a solid running game for UGA.  I bet the defense will be fine.   I dont think it has to be great in the East to win it...
> 
> I still say the first game is crucial.  Even though it is not a conference game, it will set the stage for UGA against good teams for the year.  If you guys can handle Boise well, it will give some of the younger players and some of the guys who fell flat last year some much needed confidence.  You will need that against the Gators and USCe



Yeah WR and OL are my fears.  If the line would block, we would have a running game good enough to get the job done.

WR is a problem.  No way aound it.  Nobody that we have is going to be as good as A.J..  Everybody knows that.  So the only way to have a good passing game is to be smart and for a lot of guys to pull their weight.  Nobody has to be a super star if a bunch of guys will do their job when their number is called.

Two problems.   Being smart is not Bobo's thing.  And I don't know how consistent most of our guys can be.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 25, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Having the schedule and having the players is another.  Unless Jawja has some underclassmen step up i dont see them taking the east.  Its Florida and Carolina just like in baseball.



IMO I can see USClite and Georgia both getting beat at Neyland this year. I'm not predicting it's going to happen but could easily happen. Neither one has showed me nothing that would make me think otherwise, if anything it will be a toss up. IMO unless something major happens Tennessee worse year is over. Depth and size has returned to a degree, something that was missing last year.


 It would be easier for folks just to call it the way it is. In the east no team showed anything last year that would suggest whats going to happen this year. Tennessee, UGA and Florida all had bad years for different reasons, USClite is the only one that continued their norm (same ole). USClite fans are just hoping none of the 3 I mentioned  don't get their act together this year.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jun 25, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah WR and OL are my fears.  If the line would block, we would have a running game good enough to get the job done.
> 
> WR is a problem.  No way aound it.  Nobody that we have is going to be as good as A.J..  Everybody knows that.  So the only way to have a good passing game is to be smart and for a lot of guys to pull their weight.  Nobody has to be a super star if a bunch of guys will do their job when their number is called.
> 
> Two problems.   Being smart is not Bobo's thing.  And I don't know how consistent most of our guys can be.




We have two guys at WR that MUST step up and play this year.  Carr and Benton.  Neither has really done a thing yet but have all the talent in the world.  I believe one very good receiver with Blake and remember this name.  Sammie Coats..   He is going to be a very good wide out.   

I think our running game will be fine.  We will just need a big threat to keep the defense honest.  I honestly think our defense is going to be very good this year.  You guys can even quote me on that..


----------



## Fletch_W (Jun 25, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Unless Jawja has some underclassmen step up i dont see them taking the east.



Exactly. 

But you could say the same for 11 other SEC teams this year. There are very few returning stars in the conference. Latti and Dyer, and Aaron Murray. That's about it. 

The future is wide open.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 25, 2011)

Fletch_W said:


> Exactly.
> 
> But you could say the same for 11 other SEC teams this year. There are very few returning stars in the conference. Latti and Dyer, and Aaron Murray. That's about it.
> 
> The future is wide open.




Really?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Really?



In the east, yeah.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> IMO I can see USClite and Georgia both getting beat at Neyland this year. I'm not predicting it's going to happen but could easily happen. Neither one has showed me nothing that would make me think otherwise, if anything it will be a toss up. IMO unless something major happens Tennessee worse year is over. Depth and size has returned to a degree, something that was missing last year.
> 
> 
> It would be easier for folks just to call it the way it is. In the east no team showed anything last year that would suggest whats going to happen this year. Tennessee, UGA and Florida all had bad years for different reasons, USClite is the only one that continued their norm (same ole). USClite fans are just hoping none of the 3 I mentioned  don't get their act together this year.



Bondy I'm definitely not predicting us to be awsome but what are you talking about?

We sucked last year and blew Tennessee off the field and you are saying UGA hasn't shown you anything?

Man I knew you were a kool aide drinker but jeez.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> We have two guys at WR that MUST step up and play this year.  Carr and Benton.  Neither has really done a thing yet but have all the talent in the world.  I believe one very good receiver with Blake and remember this name.  Sammie Coats..   He is going to be a very good wide out.
> 
> I think our running game will be fine.  We will just need a big threat to keep the defense honest.  I honestly think our defense is going to be very good this year.  You guys can even quote me on that..



Yeah we have some receivers that have "all the talent in the world" but that hasn't translated to on field production.

The that is probably going to be our best WR in the incoming class didn't play receiver until he was a senior in highschool.  I have more faith in him making something happen than I do some of these once and future all americans.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Yeah we have some receivers that have "all the talent in the world" but that hasn't translated to on field production.
> 
> The that is probably going to be our best WR in the incoming class didn't play receiver until he was a senior in highschool.  I have more faith in him making something happen than I do some of these once and future all americans.



Talent is capitalized on with proper coaching.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talent is capitalized on with proper coaching.



I've learned that that fact is not static on this board.  It is totally dependent upon who you ask and when you ask them.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I've learned that that fact is not static on this board.  It is totally dependent upon who you ask and when you ask them.



Discounting the ever wavering statistics of JJ, it has been a historically proven fact. That being said, we are fielding 12 WR's and 9 DB's. I think I may have to wear sunglasses to watch Bama play this year..


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Talent is capitalized on with proper coaching.



Bama has has like three or four #1 classes in a row, yet have only managed 1 conference title. I'd say ole Saban isn't getting the most our of his talent.  I mean, shouldn't Bama have won three NC's in a row?


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 26, 2011)

Bama or LSU


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jun 26, 2011)

greene_dawg said:


> Bama has has like three or four #1 classes in a row, yet have only managed 1 conference title. I'd say ole Saban isn't getting the most our of his talent.  I mean, shouldn't Bama have won three NC's in a row?


How are you suppose to win anything with an aspiring Rhodes scholar as a quarterback?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Discounting the ever wavering statistics of JJ, it has been a historically proven fact. That being said, we are fielding 12 WR's and 9 DB's. I think I may have to wear sunglasses to watch Bama play this year..



JetJockey, Acguy, gin house, it all depends on what they want the truth to be where that argument is concerned.


----------



## RipperIII (Jun 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> In the east, yeah.



Fletch is an Aubbie and included Dyer...forgetting about Richardson, the WR corp for Arky, and don't get me started on Defense.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How are you suppose to win anything with an aspiring Rhodes scholar as a quarterback?


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> Fletch is an Aubbie and included Dyer...forgetting about Richardson, the WR corp for Arky, and don't get me started on Defense.



I thought he was a UGA fan.  Oh well.


----------



## ACguy (Jun 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> JetJockey, South GA Dawg , it all depends on what they want the truth to be where that argument is concerned.



Fixed it for you . 
Your the one that talked about how Spurrier is a has been and not as good as Richt  in one thread . Then admit that USCe doesn't have the talent UGA has in another . USCe was clearly the better team last year .


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 26, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Fixed it for you .
> Your the one that talked about how Spurrier is a has been and not as good as Richt  in one thread . Then admit that USCe doesn't have the talent UGA has in another . USCe was clearly the better team last year .



You need fixing.

You acted like John Brantley could walk on water and then cried like a guy in a George Jones song about how nobody could see Brantley's greatness because of the evil Steve Adazzio's coaching.

Keep waiting on that call from ESPN to come work Game Day.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 26, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Bondy I'm definitely not predicting us to be awsome but what are you talking about?
> 
> We sucked last year and blew Tennessee off the field and you are saying UGA hasn't shown you anything?
> 
> Man I knew you were a kool aide drinker but jeez.



What am I suppose to do judge UGA by just one game? That's retarded.

You go right ahead and talk your team up like most are doing in this thread, but the reality is this.....

SEC East Conf. record
USClite 5-3
Florida 4-4
Georgia 3-5
Tennessee 3-5
Kentucky 2-6
Vandy 1-7

Boy there was some powerhouses in that list last year. You can easily pick out the early favorite in that bunch.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 26, 2011)

Uga, or fla.


----------



## gin house (Jun 26, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Uga, or fla.



     come on now,   dont be hatin


----------



## gin house (Jun 26, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> What am I suppose to do judge UGA by just one game? That's retarded.
> 
> You go right ahead and talk your team up like most are doing in this thread, but the reality is this.....
> 
> ...



   Im confused myself..... I thought you had to go by the total win/loss record to determine the teams.  Heck, I tried to go back four years and that was ridiculous to hear some say  Even tried to go back ten years with another team and once again that was not long enough  Out of curiosity.....Who in your opinion is the early favorite?


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jun 26, 2011)

The Vols will be the wild card- they will win 8 or 9 and Dooley will be coach of the year in the SEC but its gonna take 10 to take the east.  Gators, Dawgs, and Gamecocks in a battle royal.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> What am I suppose to do judge UGA by just one game? That's retarded.
> 
> You go right ahead and talk your team up like most are doing in this thread, but the reality is this.....
> 
> ...



When that one game was a head to head match up and your team got embarrassed, you have nothing to talk about.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 27, 2011)

gin house said:


> come on now,   dont be hatin



Ain't hatin just stating. The cocks will be 3rd in the east. Behind fla and ga.

Come on man, don't be drinking that homeraide.
Who do you think will win?  If you say SC then you're hatin.


----------



## AccUbonD (Jun 27, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> When that one game was a head to head match up and your team got embarrassed, you have nothing to talk about.



I use to think that way until 2007 when Tennessee absolutely destroyed UGA. After the game and the rest of the season UGA fans including you thought you should be playing in the SECCG that year. Not only that, but playing for the NC to. I took a lot of heat back then on my opinion on the matter, lucky for me UGA the following year got there 1 ranking and well...it didn't turn out so well.


----------



## irishleprechaun (Jun 27, 2011)

USC must be relevant this year....we no longer open on Thursday night...we open on saturday like all the other big boy programs


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2011)

AccUbonD said:


> I use to think that way until 2007 when Tennessee absolutely destroyed UGA. After the game and the rest of the season UGA fans including you thought you should be playing in the SECCG that year. Not only that, but playing for the NC to. I took a lot of heat back then on my opinion on the matter, lucky for me UGA the following year got there 1 ranking and well...it didn't turn out so well.



I want you to find a post where I argued that we should have been playing for the SECC or the NC or both.  Find one post where I said those words.  

I did say that we were the better team that season.  We were.  But I want you to find a post where I said either one of those other things.

As for the other thing, I am under no illusions about the state of our program.

But you can't get your head around the fact that Tennessee is totally irrellevant.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 27, 2011)

tennesse


----------



## grunt0331 (Jun 27, 2011)

ACguy said:


> Bama beats USCe
> USCe has most of their key players back but UGA has the schedule to win the east , so it should be close.



Either this or USC loses to LSU in the SEC Championship.


----------



## DSGB (Jun 27, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> tennesse


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im confused myself..... I thought you had to go by the total win/loss record to determine the teams.  Heck, I tried to go back four years and that was ridiculous to hear some say  Even tried to go back ten years with another team and once again that was not long enough  Out of curiosity.....Who in your opinion is the early favorite?



There's a self evident truth if there has ever been one.


----------



## gin house (Jun 27, 2011)

man do you ever have a good thing to say about anything?  I let it go the other day, why come tryin to start it back up?  I can face the facts, not avoid them with stupiud remarks like yours.


----------



## ButcherTony (Jun 27, 2011)

DSGB said:


>


 Tennessee


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2011)

gin house said:


> man do you ever have a good thing to say about anything?  I let it go the other day, why come tryin to start it back up?  I can face the facts, not avoid them with stupiud remarks like yours.



All the time.

I didn't.  

Oh yeah cheers man.


----------



## Les Miles (Jun 27, 2011)

I don't think it really matters who wins the East, the West team whether it be LSU or Bama will have too much offense and defense.
Both of those teams will be loaded this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 27, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I don't think it really matters who wins the East, the West team whether it be LSU or Bama will have too much offense and defense.
> Both of those teams will be loaded this year.



I agree.  And I think it will be LSU.  I still say that whoever gets there will end up getting a serious butt kicking from LSU.


----------



## brownceluse (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I settled  all of this with post # 5! Now carry on!


----------



## DSGB (Jun 28, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> Tennessee


----------



## DSGB (Jun 28, 2011)

ButcherTony said:


> Tennessee


----------



## JUSTIN37HUNT (Jun 28, 2011)

USC from the east but UF can take over if USC doesn't get good play from the QB position and based on UF's talent alone.

LSU from the west.  Best all around team (again dependent on QB play) with Bama taking runner-up.  Bama could push past LSU since they play in Ttown and if Bama can pass effectively to get opposing defenses out of the box.  Edge LSU bc you never know with them.  Onside kicks/double reverses/fake FGs and punts etc keeps you guessing where with Bama you know what you're going to get.

LSU vs USC with LSU winning SEC


----------



## riprap (Jun 28, 2011)

The team that wins more games.


----------



## gin house (Jun 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I want you to find a post where I argued that we should have been playing for the SECC or the NC or both.  Find one post where I said those words.
> 
> I did say that we were the better team that season.  We were.  But I want you to find a post where I said either one of those other things.
> 
> As for the other thing, I am under no illusions about the state of our program.But you can't get your head around the fact that Tennessee is totally irrellevant.


  I decoded it for ya SGD, This is what you were wanting to say


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 28, 2011)

gin house said:


> I decoded it for ya SGD, This is what you were wanting to say



I kno yu not tryin to critasize sumbodee else post, we al kno cant nobody when a argumt with yo cause yu to smarts,


----------



## gin house (Jun 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I kno yu not tryin to critasize sumbodee else post, we al kno cant nobody when a argumt with yo cause yu to smarts,



  That was funny the first time you posted it.  I have on your request checked my spelling and punctuation to avoid offending you.   Thou i would have thought slang and recognition of such would be the norm of a Uga fan with all those overated thugs down in athens


----------



## Danuwoa (Jun 28, 2011)

gin house said:


> That was funny the first time you posted it.  I have on your request checked my spelling and punctuation to avoid offending you.   Thou i would have thought slang and recognition of such would be the norm of a Uga fan with all those overated thugs down in athens



You are so funny without meaning to be.


----------



## gin house (Jun 28, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> You are so funny without meaning to be.



  But im trying so hard


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jun 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> I'll take usc in the east and arkansas in the west with arky taking it all.  The best wr unit in the country, best rb in the sec, a very good but young qb and a defense that is better than given credit for.


And yet they still weren't able to beat a lowly ACC team that had their second string QB playing. Oh wait I forgot, Latimore was out. He had never been hit that hard in an SEC game before!
Sorry Gin, couldn't resist. JK


----------



## gin house (Jun 30, 2011)

Hunting Teacher said:


> And yet they still weren't able to beat a lowly ACC team that had their second string QB playing. Oh wait I forgot, Latimore was out. He had never been hit that hard in an SEC game before!
> Sorry Gin, couldn't resist. JK



  You do remember our qb was still hungover even after spending half the nightt on a treadmill.......I say we would have won without lattimore if we only turned it over four times  Wouldnt you agree we should have kept running the ball with our backup rb who was averaging 7 yards a carry against that stiff FSU defense   Reid better hope he doesnt play latti in the near future....Bet next time latti will be lookin for him and steamrolls greg     Yall goin down next go round   My drunk qb will be on the money next time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jul 1, 2011)

gin house said:


> You do remember our qb was still hungover even after spending half the nightt on a treadmill.......I say we would have won without lattimore if we only turned it over four times  Wouldnt you agree we should have kept running the ball with our backup rb who was averaging 7 yards a carry against that stiff FSU defense   Reid better hope he doesnt play latti in the near future....Bet next time latti will be lookin for him and steamrolls greg     Yall goin down next go round   My drunk qb will be on the money next time



I say if GT would have played USClite and if we would have scored more points we would have beat yall...


----------



## gin house (Jul 1, 2011)

Nitram4891 said:


> I say if GT would have played USClite and if we would have scored more points we would have beat yall...



   They might have beat us but were talking about georgia tech....  Na, just messin with ya.  That game was butchered....stats were double what fsu as far as yards and averages but bottom line 5 turnovers will cost you the game but  i was glad to see it was a 2 point game in the fourth   Even fsu fans will say that was a lucky game for fsu.....But....Fsu has brougt in some unreal talent the last year or two and is at the top now, they should be the cream of the crop the next few years.  If any other confrence (non sec) team wins the NC it will be FSU, theyre gonna be unreal.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Jul 2, 2011)

Just beat Clemtech, anyone and everyone.


----------



## Les Miles (Jul 2, 2011)

paddlin samurai said:


> Just beat Clemtech, anyone and everyone.



What bearing does beating Clemson have on the SEC championship? 

None!


----------



## Bamafan4life (Jul 3, 2011)

Id have to say bama has the best rb in the country with trent richardson. And watch a.j mccarron he can lead a reciever better than anybody I've seen latley but I haven't a clue if there o line is going to stand up. Roll tide!


----------

